# N.A.S.E. Membership, Any Feedback?



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I just was shown this link to joining this organization and it seems as if the benefits are pretty reasonable that come with either levels of membership.

Access Member at $ 120.00 per year

and

Premier Member at $ 480.00 per year

Check out this link and let me know what you think.

https://www.nase.org/nase_benefits/membership_levels.asp

Ed


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

They got my attention a few years ago with the group health insurance. The rep was very pushy and pressured me into writing a check that day. The more I thought about it and read the brochures the more I realized that although cheaper in premium, it lacked in coverage. I don't remember the specifics of things but I do remember it being a pain in the butt getting my check back. Maybe its a good fit for you and your company. I just didn't feel it was a good one for me.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Agreed. Their high-pressure sales tactics made me think that I was lisitening to an Amway presentation. I do listen to the free audio downloads from time to time, however. http://news.nase.org/nase_podcast.asp?audio=8#audiodescription


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Same here - too high pressure for me, and their health insurance could not compare with what I could get elsewhere when you compared apples to apples. Yeah, it was a good price, but very limited coverages on certain things.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

firemike said:


> Same here - too high pressure for me, and their health insurance could not compare with what I could get elsewhere when you compared apples to apples. Yeah, it was a good price, but very limited coverages on certain things.


Yeah, like you have 100% coverage if you fall off a cliff and require a medevac, but if you think you have the flu and need to see a doctor, you're not covered.

Absolutely stupid. I had it very briefly when I was desperate, but it's useless insurance.


----------



## Chap (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't waste your time.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> Yeah, like you have 100% coverage if you fall off a cliff and require a medevac, but if you think you have the flu and need to see a doctor, you're not covered.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:

AMEN!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Was there any other benefits of belonging to that membership program, even at the $120.00 per year level, that would or could be advantageous.

I hang up on a NASE telemarketer at least once a week, but never checked out the site before.

I would not consider a $120.00 to $ 480.00 yearly fee to provide true health insurance anyways, but what other things from people who have joined, did they get out of it?

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is another potential benefit, even available at the $120.00 membership plan. I have not checked into it, but SpectatorZ mentioned the following comment in a different thread.

" I think you missed it... http://benefits.nase.org/show_benefi...CardProcessing

You didn't see "Credit Card processing at the lowest rate possible" ?"



It seems as if everyone so far, only focused on the health Benefits portion, which, even if a very minuscule policy, would seem to be worth $120.00 per year.

Ed


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> You didn't see "Credit Card processing at the lowest rate possible" ?"


When I started researching credit cards a few years ago, quite a few companies promote that same message, until you start adding up all the "hidden" fees and other charges. I started out with Sams's Club CC processing as they had "the lowest processing prices." Sure, they were lower than most for actual processing, but after their other fees were added it made no different than most of the others, sometimes even more. Our present provider just nailed my wife with a $59 software upgrade fee, and she doesn't even use software she has a standalone terminal. They nailed me with a $79 "annual fee" which was never on any contract. Left over 10 messages in the last two weeks trying to get a service rep to call as back, no one bothers. I am in the process of switching companies.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Yeah, like you have 100% coverage if you fall off a cliff and require a medevac, but if you think you have the flu and need to see a doctor, you're not covered.
> 
> Absolutely stupid. I had it very briefly when I was desperate, but it's useless insurance.


Ditto!!! EXACTLY!!! I had it when I was in need as well... Dumped it for Blue Cross


----------



## Kaabi (Jun 3, 2008)

That's horrible how they are so high-pressure. In fact, it's bad business. When a company utilizes high-pressure sales tactics, they get a negative reputation (I think of them negatively already because of what I've read here).


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

I find the response to this question Very Interesting to say the least.

The idea that an opinion stated from 6 guys here holds enough power to determine the Quality and or Value of the NASE is Ridiculous !!!

Several posted comments about experience from a couple years ago and back when... All Negative and based on the Past.

What about Current Knowledge from personal research or First Hand Experiences of Today ?

We as in me and my partners have not been contacted by Anyone using "High Pressure" or any kind of "Pressure" sales tactics at all.

Is it even remotely possible that this organization has grown and developed into something greater than what it was in the past ?

It would seem to me that the purpose of even a basic membership would be used/intended as a Supplement to a business owners portfolio of services available as needed.

Granted "One Bad Apple Can Spoil The Bunch" but for what the basic membership cost is per year, I am inclined to believe that Most people in business could surely make use of the services offered to the degree that it would be money well spent.

I do absolutely believe that if I spend my $120 on a mebership, you can be certain that I will use the services available to at least Double the Value of my investment.

All the negative comments just seem ridiculous to me when I know there are some times that we buy what are considered to be "Throw Away" tools for some jobs and only expect to use them once or twice to save time and money.

Then again if people do not have the time or intellect that would enable them to utilize what is offered then that is a different story.

Think about it.

How many guys here tried using some "High Pressure" sales tactics when they started out in this business ? Maybe some still do.
Those guys are just trying to make a living like everyone else... No ?

The reponses to the original question here just do not seem objective to me.

Like many things being what they are, often times it is a "Crap Shoot" and we all are after the "Best Deal" whatever that might be.

Can we all just try and keep an open mind here ?

:thumbup:


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

NASE has worked well for us and our situation,(no complaint). As for medical coverage, the way I look at it your coverage should cover what you can't afford to pay out of pocket. WHO GOES TO THE DOC FOR THE FLEW? IF i NEED A CHECK UP i PAY OUT OF POCKET. What it boils down to is R.O.I for you (THE KEY TO ANY SUCCESSFUL BUSINESS DECISSION). Search this site :info BBB and you will litterally see hate mail but for us the (small) investment is wll worth it.


----------

